# Wilcom Beginners Guide



## mcktj (May 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

After looking around the web and the forums in general, I found it really difficult to find any specific tutorials. I know that some of the software has tutorials with it and you can pay to attend classes to learn software, but sometimes ( actually quite often ) there isn't the cash to invest in training at the beginning of a new venture or amateur crafter.

So as I learn Wilcom specifically I am going to post any links to tutorials that I find online. Also I think that it would be helpful if anyone has something to add to build up a links tutorial database so we have a coverage of the basics from tools to exporting and stitching out. 

Anyone interested? Below are links that I have found so far:-

Backings and toppings tutorial
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B4YH-w7JE0&feature=related[/media]

Various tuts on theembroiderydesigns channel on youtube
YouTube - theembroiderydesigns's Channel

Paid site but saw some of the vids on Youtube also
Embroidery Tips Videos And Complete Embroidery Training Resource Center - Home

YouTube - embroiderytipsandmore

Found this also more about making clothes etc but still thought it was useful to see what others are up to
ThreadBanger - D.I.Y Fashion & Style

So thats it at the moment!

I think I will ask the first question for all those who know what they are doing! Does wilcom 9 automatically centre you design? ie if I save my design can I assume it is centred? I know from using Punto that I need to centre the start position.

Many thanks everyone... Lets try and build a great resource for all!

Terry


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Terry,
Try www.embroiderystartup.com a Wilcom forum. 
Many tutorials and some "real time" tutorials too. 
Also http://www.wilcom.com.au/training
Hope they help.
Earl


----------



## mcktj (May 10, 2009)

Excellent Links Earl Smith

many thanks!

Terry


----------

